# Help Flossy eaten lip gloss



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

just been out shopping and when we returned Flossy has managede to get on the table into my daughters bag and eaten her lip gloss, ive tried to get her to drink water, the inside of her mouth is red, will she be ok or should i take her to the vets ?


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

jaimia said:


> just been out shopping and when we returned Flossy has managede to get on the table into my daughters bag and eaten her lip gloss, ive tried to get her to drink water, the inside of her mouth is red, will she be ok or should i take her to the vets ?


I have no idea but if it was me I would call them for advice. Hope she is ok.

xxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Has she chewed it and just consumed the lip gloss or has she eaten the whole thing including the plastic casing x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

no the plastic is chewed up on the floor and her lovely cream blanket as loads on


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

just worked out it wasnt lip gloss, it was a red liquid colouring from a childs perfume making set, ive phoned the vets and been told to keep an eye on her, dont look like shes had load by the amount that was on the blanket but shes had some because of her red mouth, she's fine at the min same as she always is so fingers crossed shes ok


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Lolly managed to get hold of one of those silica gel sachets yesterday  The kids were watching her while I was on the phone and I came back into the living room and noticed these little crystal things on the floor. Worked out what it was and phoned the vet in a panic. Was told all should be well, to keep an eye on her and she might get an upset tummy but luckily she has been fine!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

is Flossy doing ok?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Im sure she'll be fine if its a kids thing then they're probably ok incase kids eat them.
She just wants to play dressing up x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Flossy is doing good thanks, she eating and drinking fine and still pinching everything she can, just going to keep an eye on her x x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

My instinct is that she will be fine. These products have to be consumable grade and adhere to the FSA (Food Standard Agency)


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

i hope so, she does seem ok, its like having a 5th child lol


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Slightly digressing, my son aged 3 ate a couple of my contraceptive pills. I was fine with it, but phoned the doc to check. She went into a panic and said I simply had to make him sick otherwise go to hosp 

So there I was sticking a spoon down his throat (her suggestion) but failed to make him sick, so off to hosp we went. The doc at hosp looked at me as if I was a neurotic mother, calmly telling me it was perfectly fine and what did I think, that he'd grow boobs !!

I put him straight on who was the panicky one


----------

